# Input Wanted: Which Combat trade?



## Pea (7 Jul 2005)

Yes I used the search function before posting. I read through quite a few threads, I can't believe I read for hours on here tonight.

For anyone who has read any of my previous posts, I was planning to join a local reserve unit as a Clerk. 

I have now decided, after a lot of thought about what I truly want, that I would like to join a Combat Arm. I am an 18 year old female, and I work a 9-5 office job weekdays, which I enjoy very much. I have decided that my life is quite boring and ordinary though. I love adventure, being challenged, trying new things, and enjoy being outside getting dirty. I was an Army cadet for four years, and I loved being in the field. I also took part in any and all adventure/field training as I could.(35 mile navigation course was my favourite, for example) I do fully understand that this was all cadet training though, and am sure it doesn't compare. I just thought I would give a little background into me, as to what I enjoy.

I am having a hard time choosing between the combat trades. I think that Infantry is one that I won't consider, as I think it might be just a tad too much for me. I am, however, torn between Combat Engineer, Armoured, and Artillery. I have read all I can find on these 3 trades, but I find that the "recruiting info" never gives you a true understanding of what it is all about. 

Right now I am leaning towards Combat Engineer. I really like the fact that you get to do some activities that the Infantry do, but that it is not the main focus. I am not decided on this trade though. 

I have already completed the Aptitude Test, and Medical, and I qualify for these trades.

Basically what I am looking for is for some input from people serving in these trades, or have in the past. What do you think is the best part of being in your trade? What would you suggest for me? Also, I know this has been discussed many many times, but it would be nice to get some input on joining as a female, especially hearing from females in these trades. I am not looking for special treatment by any means, just curious as to the environment as a female. Maybe just some advice. I am open to learning about all combat trades, so I can make a 100% informed and thought out decision.

Thank you all, who take the time to help me out!   ;D


----------



## Zombie (7 Jul 2005)

Weren't you also looking at Med Tech at one point?      I was too, but decided on Combat Engineer. Just seems like such an interesting trade with a lot to learn about and do. All the current/former Combat Engineers I talked to only had great things to say about it, but I'm sure you will find that out here. Better decide soon if you've already done your aptitude and medical! Good luck


----------



## TCBF (7 Jul 2005)

Steele Barracks - formerly the Edmonton Garrison, is located just north of Edmonton.   Drive north up 97th Street, and take the turn off for the "Edmonton Garrison"   You will pass a golf course and a mini strip mall, then a gate will appear on your right with some old guy sitting in a box.   Show him your driver's license, and tell him you wan't to visit 1 CER.   He will direct you. Park, go in the building, stop at the desk and ask to set up a time you could talk with any female engineers.   Do the same at the Harvey building (Strathcona's - armour- ask for female crewmen ), and then either 1PPCLI or 3PPCLI (both infantry).   

If you don't want to just show up, try these:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/1Combat_Engineers/Contact_us_page.htm

http://www.strathconas.ca/contact.php

http://ppcli.com/

No Arty in Edmonton, but here is a link to !RCHA in Shilo, MB:

http://www.army.dnd.ca/1RCHA/

Hopefully, some females will give you an answer or PM you here as well.
Good luck.

Tom


----------



## McG (7 Jul 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> tell him you wan't to visit 1 CER.


If your plan is still to join the reserves, I'd sooner recomend you vist 8 FER in the south end of the city.


----------



## Pea (7 Jul 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> If your plan is still to join the reserves, I'd sooner recomend you vist 8 FER in the south end of the city.



Yes I am looking at joining the reserves.


----------



## Hunter911 (7 Jul 2005)

I was going to go into arty... but then i started looking at what i would like to do if i was considering a long time career in the forces... I think it really all depends on what you want to do in the future, and where your intrests are at the moment... Thats why i switched from arty in intantry


----------



## Cyr (8 Jul 2005)

I hear you there. I'm currently in the process waiting to be selected at the MPAC for August as a MP. My other 2 choices are fire fighter and infantry. Myself I love to get down and dirty and work my ass off. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm one of those guys that loves lots of training and would some (as a goal of mine) to get onto JTF2. I was just wondering which trade would give me the best opportunity to do that? My feeling is MP or infantry


----------



## exsemjingo (29 May 2006)

If you are worried about shabby treatment for being female, reconsider.
The enemy will always treat you shabbily.  This goes for men and women, old and young, "X" demographic and "y" demographic.
The real question is not how the army will teat you, but how you will teat the army.  Can you handle stress?  Does the though of death scare you?  Does the thought of killing scare you?
One should not think "I do not want to be infantry", but rather. "I want very badly to be infantry, but do not think I can do it."  All military operations end in infantry action.  They are most important, and should be the first thing to come to mind when you think of soldiers.
I do not mean that you will not make it; I mean you just might make it, but might be ineffective.

My advice is to think hard, train hard, and then do it if this is what you still want.


----------



## kincanucks (29 May 2006)

_The real question is not how the army will teat  you, but how you will teat the army._

A very good example of making sure you read your post before posting it.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 May 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _The real question is not how the army will teat  you, but how you will teat the army._
> 
> A very good example of making sure you read your post before posting it.



But..it IS funny  ;D


----------



## exsemjingo (1 Jul 2006)

Oops.
Also a good lesson for me in 'not posting while drinking'. :blotto:

Wow, a response before the modify 'clock' runs out.  I don't check these everyday; I'm sure no moderator.


----------



## navymich (1 Jul 2006)

exsemjingo said:
			
		

> Oops.
> Also a good lesson for me in 'not posting while drinking'. :blotto:



Should we be worried that it has taken you over a month to learn that lesson  ???


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (1 Jul 2006)

There is Artillery reserves in Edmonton, 20th Field Regiment 61 Bty. As other posters have indicated, go see the individual units and get the real story from the people on the ground. Not saying recruiting videos arn't accurate but............


----------



## Sneaky147 (2 Jul 2006)

Pea,

I've had the pleasure of meeting several young ladies who were in reserve combat arms.  Most of the wouldn't fit the traditional mold of the "soldier" and they were all excellent at their jobs (at least the ones I met).  The biggest thing to remember, and the best thing you will learn is that civilians tend to think 'Can I do it?  Will I get yelled at?"  In the military the first thing you will learn if you are going to be any kind of member is "Can WE do it?"  Individuals don't realize their full potential in the CF.  Plus... you'll be amazed at the things you can accomplish and how much farther you can go when you're sure you have nothing left.  

If you're excited for a good experience, and to learn some new things, which it sounds like you are, then there will always be room in any trade for people who are willing give an honest shot.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jul 2006)

Pea,

buzz me on MSN.

Remember i did the combat engineer thing for 11 years.  Lots of stories and pictures i can provide to give you a good idea.


----------



## navymich (2 Jul 2006)

I guess the big question is whether Pea is still looking into Combat engineer.  After all, her post starting this thread is a year old.  Pea?  your plans now?


----------



## Pea (3 Jul 2006)

Wow, I forgot I even posted this thread. Well it has been a year...

Thanks for the offers of help all, but you can lock this one down Mods.

I'll take Aesop up on his offer, as I am sure he is all I will need.

Thanks again.


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jul 2006)

there it is.


----------

